# Old school Multiplayer pc format



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to be a hardcore gamer back in the day ran a clan (United Killerz) for many years all 1st person shooter stuff so i got all nostalgic the other day and decided to try reinstalling my old games to see if there was any life left in the old dog lol and in the games.
So far i managed to install and get running Soldier Of Fortune 2 & Call of Duty 4 (Modern Warfare) Sof2 still hase servers running but there are a few tricky files to source after they lost official server support but its a fantastic game with a huge selection of maps etc 

Cod4 was a lot easier all i had to do was install my retail version of the game and then source the 7 yes 7 patches(updates) that had been released and install them in order once that was done i was playing again and there is still massive life left in this game lots of server and game type choice within an hour i was being asked to join a dutch clan lol 

My next 2 games to install and get running are Medal Of Honor (Allied Assault)
and Battlefield 2 

If anyone else wants to re kindle their old configs etc let me know if i can help with any maps files etc :thumb:


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

CS is my game tbh, played it beta back in the day and got quite good at it. 2nd in Enemy Down and 7th in Europe Leagues. Still pop on now and again.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I used to live Sof2, unreal tournament etc

My mate had a lan set up in his back room and we used to play Return to Castle Wolfenstein. The beach landing level on multiplayer was ace. 

Last game I played online to any extent was Vietnam, love that game. Too many hacks with superman flying spoiled it though. 

My pc won't even play worms these day though. Lol.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

PyRo said:


> CS is my game tbh, played it beta back in the day and got quite good at it. 2nd in Enemy Down and 7th in Europe Leagues. Still pop on now and again.


Cool SOF2 was based on CS and shared lots of maps dust & italy being my fav even the platform was the same i didn't get as good as you but i did get into the top 40 in Europe playing sof2 in my prime lol


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I used to live Sof2, unreal tournament etc
> 
> My mate had a lan set up in his back room and we used to play Return to Castle Wolfenstein. The beach landing level on multiplayer was ace.
> 
> ...


Lol i forgot about unreal tournament i loved that game and RTCW was another good game


----------

